# Diesel in Turkey



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Does anyone know the difference between Eurodiesel and the cheaper Motorin? Is it okay to fill up with the cheapest grade?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fuel*

From the Web - Travel Turkey

"Euro/super diesel is supposed to be 'cleaner' than normal diesel. In 2005 I drove a diesel vehicle here which was ran fine on normal diesel but, after three months, the fuel filter was totally clogged and the new part cost more than it would have done had I opted for the euro/super in the first place. Fuel quality is not guaranteed in this country."


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

DocHoliday said:


> Does anyone know the difference between Eurodiesel and the cheaper Motorin? Is it okay to fill up with the cheapest grade?


Hi Doc,

I'm a bit late in finding this post but we have used the cheaper diesel for the last eight years with no problems at all. We usually fill up at one of the fuel stations near a town or on th main highways which has plenty of turnover.

If you want to check the price of fuel in Turkey see http://www.bp-wcm.com/bppumpprice/default.aspx then click on Ä°l AdÄ±: for the Provence then Ä°lçe AdÄ±: to sect the town/city. Then click on Bul and you should get some fuel prises.

We are off to Turkey on the 26th December if all goes to plan.

Don


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks, Don. I'm in Turkey at the moment, in a National Park just north of Antalya. The weather could be better, but it should be over 20 by the time you get here. 

Diesel seems to be about 2.80 YTL for Eurodiesel and 2.70 YTL for Motorin, so not much difference. What perplexed me yesterday when I filled up for the first time is that because I was using a credit card (Visa - nothing exotic!) I was asked to pay before the fuel went in. Slips of paper were passed back and forth between the pump guy and the cashier and the former had to punch my registration number and god knows what else into a control panel at the side of the pump before fuel could flow. Is this usual? All was done with utmost politeness and I have no complaints - just puzzled by the apparent beauracracy of what is a straightforward transaction in other countries. And today I bought some LPG with cash, but again my reg. number had to be punched in at the pump.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Outside of the EU it won't be of the usual EN590 spec that your engine is designed to run on (and has been tuned for). I would buy the best quality rather than the cheaper stuff. You might not have a problem but then again you might and the cure is more expensive than the saving.......

If you see EN590 on the pumps then there is a fair chance that it might be of that quality but I don't know how efficient the Turkish equivalent of our trading standards offices are................. :wink:


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

DocHoliday said:


> Thanks, Don. I'm in Turkey at the moment, in a National Park just north of Antalya. The weather could be better, but it should be over 20 by the time you get here.
> 
> Diesel seems to be about 2.80 YTL for Eurodiesel and 2.70 YTL for Motorin, so not much difference. What perplexed me yesterday when I filled up for the first time is that because I was using a credit card (Visa - nothing exotic!) I was asked to pay before the fuel went in. Slips of paper were passed back and forth between the pump guy and the cashier and the former had to punch my registration number and god knows what else into a control panel at the side of the pump before fuel could flow. Is this usual? All was done with utmost politeness and I have no complaints - just puzzled by the apparent beauracracy of what is a straightforward transaction in other countries. And today I bought some LPG with cash, but again my reg. number had to be punched in at the pump.


Hi Doc,

That's a new one on me. We always use the "plastic" to pay for fuel and I've never had any problems like that.

Looking forward to getting away from this bloody awful weather here.

Don


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

[quote="Don Madge
Looking forward to getting away from this bloody awful weather here.

Don[/quote]

In my dreams............. have a really good time. Just spare a thought for us poor frozen, wet, strikebound mortals back here.

no, I'm not jealous, I'm really not.....my phsyciatrist told me so.....


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

We used only Euro diesel on our recent trip - more expensive but I think a wise investment when looking at the black smoke coming out of HGVs.

The price, however, is high at 3TLs p litre - about £1.25.

Many places have a keypad at the pumps where an attendant taps in your reg number - but this may just be to help identify your purchase when there's a queue of people wanting to pay.

We always found attendants helpful with eg filling up water tanks from the garage hosepipe.

Harry


----------

